# Problems reprogramming/relinking TE 55470 system



## xms (Jan 4, 2008)

I’ve searched the web and can’t find a solution to my problem so I’m going to ask the experts. Please accept my apologies in advance for being long-winded.
I hadn’t operated my TE 55470 system for a couple years, and in the meantime the batteries in the transmitter died. Now that I’ve retired and have time, I decided to replace the batteries and then realized I had to reprogram the system. I have had zero success in assuring that I’ve reprogrammed it properly since the engine won’t respond to commands. The system worked just fine the last time I ran it a couple years ago.


Here’s what I have:
Aristo RS-3 with battery car (gondola per OVGRS design)
Li-on battery pack (fully charged, checked with multimeter)
Aristo TE 55470 (55473 TX and 55471 RX)
Here’s what I have tried:
Followed the instructions from Aristocraft that came with the system, plus searched the web for any hints on re-programming the units. No new clues, such as “this is how you really link the TX and RX” that differ from the original instructions.
I have selected a frequency (“A”), selected a channel (“1”), and selected a primary momentum control (“A”). All lights flashed at the proper time during the linking process; when it seems all systems are “go”, regardless of whether I press the Slow or Fast button, the green code set light goes on but nothing moves. It appears that no power is getting from the RX to the engine. Early in this debacle I hooked an old power supply directly to a piece of track and flipped the switch to track power to test the engine, and it moved even though the track and wheelsets had not been cleaned so I know that the engine can operate.


Here are a couple observations that may be clues:
In normal operations, there used to be an audible “click” on the RX when I changed direction on the TX. I only hear that click once during a new programming attempt after I have removed the batteries for 30 minutes or more. Regardless of which direction or which speed button I press, there is no "click".

I’m no expert with a multimeter, but when I place the contact points of my meter on the output terminals on the RX board and press either Fast or Slow on the TX, there is no movement of the dial. 

So, have I missed something obvious that merits a "duh" headslap, or does it sound like there is a hardware failure somewhere?


Mark


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Several things to do as follows to link the 27 mhz system.
Power source needs to be at least 3 feet away.
hold transmitter away from receiver when programming

I believe there are 2 different sets of instructions, one set for the 2 channel transmitter (track 1 and 2)
and a different set for the 10 channel 10 frequency transmitter.

It is a shame that these all have the same part numbers.


----------

